# Calling Estepona Cat Lovers



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Although we have no facilities for cats at our perrera site for many years the work of taking in and rehoming abandoned domestic cats has been admirably done by a very hard-working and devoted South African lady. Now she is obliged for health reasons to return to South Africa which will leave a huge gap in our ability to care for lost and abandoned animals in the Estepona area. 

She has run a small cattery with boarding facilities which has funded much of her work, from her rented house very near to Estepona centre but in a quiet semi-rural area. We are now looking for someone/some people willing to take up her valuable work so that ADANA still has a 'cat department'.

Anyone interested should pm me and I'll provide contact details of this wonderful lady who will be very much missed.

On a personal note, I was over the moon yesterday to finally receive notification from RAI that Xena - in photo - may now be chipped in my name. Several attempts were made by RAI to contact her former British owner who, it seems returned to the UK having abandoned this lovely dog.
She is now my companion and will all her life get the love, care and attention that she and every animal - and human - deserves.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We work closely with Axarquia Animal Rescue. They don't have any premises as such but use people to foster animals until a permanent home can be found. We are currently fostering a dog who has now been found a home in Denmark - she goes there in September along with two kittens from a group of 7 that we have recently found homes for. The fostering route is in fact a very good way of managing more animals and saving their lives...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> We work closely with Axarquia Animal Rescue. They don't have any premises as such but use people to foster animals until a permanent home can be found. We are currently fostering a dog who has now been found a home in Denmark - she goes there in September along with two kittens from a group of 7 that we have recently found homes for. The fostering route is in fact a very good way of managing more animals and saving their lives...


Good people!!

If only there were more like you...

One thing about having a dog(s), it keeps you fit. In this heat we get up and go out before sunrise with our pair. This morning we walked down the little country lane to the village beach which was of course deserted apart from a couple of fishing boats bobbing just offshore. We saw the sun rise, walked a bit more then home to coffee and breakfast...unbeatable.

I've said before that some days when the sun strikes the mountains of the Sierra Bermeja they glow blood-red. I think it was Simon (Jimenato) who told me that Bermeja is an Arabic word for red.. 
No such luck this morning as it was quite misty and very humid even at 07.00.
This area is so far removed from lazy popular stereotypes of the CdS....
Then after breakfast our Spanish friend and neighbour popped in and we nattered for an hour or so about Gibraltar, King Juan Carlos, unemployment, her ninety-one year-old mother who we could see in their garden hopping about like a twenty-year-old..
Viva Espana indeed..we are all so lucky.


----------

